# No attention span whatsoever!



## Loz (Feb 25, 2013)

Kyra is 8 months and is the hardest dog I have ever tried to train because nothing interests her except having her nose to the ground or the birds nearby. I have tried treats, lots of praise and motivating her with play breaks inbetween training.
I am sure it's something I am doing wrong, or missing so I would appreciate any hints and advice you can give!! Thank you in advance


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Skip one meal and see if she responds to treats and kibble better. Have a plan on what you wish to train her, start training her on. Make the training , how ever little it is , successful for her always so next time she is excited about it. Learn clicker training and how to charge a clicker first. With hold some attention sometimes before training just to start to change her reaction to you, get her more excited about learning and being with you. Make yourself funnier then any birds or smells. Engage with her where ever and when ever you can.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how's here hearing?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I understand how you feel. When our dog was younger, in training she didn't focus much either, not even when the trainer handled her himself and had hot dog treats. Both trainers we went to told us we had a very strong willed dog.

As she got older, she became more treat motivated and my daughter would hold the between her eyes, hoping to get eye contact.

What did motivate our dog was playing on agility equipment. She definitely performed better at training when she was active in agility. The key is finding something she likes. Since she likes to smell, hide treats in the grass and have Kyra search them, then maybe she will look forward to the treats and focus on you when you hold them.


----------



## Loz (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the advice  lots of things for me to try. I think the most frustrating thing is I know she is taking everything in because when she wants to, she knows everything she has learned!! 
And funny you should ask about her hearing because that's exactly how she acts...like she can't hear but I know she can....she just has very selective hearing!
The nose to the ground constantly is what throws me....sometimes I think she is actually a beagle in disguise :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

